# HD Upgrade + Lifetime transfer!!!!



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

YES!!!!
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-promo/show.do?pg=/buytivo/hdservicetransfer.html

THANK YOU TIVO!
:up: :up: :up:



> Here's the deal: Buy your TiVo HD for only $299.99. Once your new TiVo DVR arrives, locate the TiVo Service Number* for your new and existing TiVo DVR. Then call TiVo Customer Support at (877) 367-8486 and we'll transfer your Product Lifetime Service for just $199. Best of all, you'll get to keep service on your existing TiVo DVR for 12 months absolutely free. Hurry because this offer expires November 8, 2007.


----------



## kiwiguy (Feb 27, 2003)

So the inevitable questions:

1) Do you have to buy a TivoHD through Tivo.com?

2) Will they allow a lifetime transfer to a Series 3 instead?


----------



## Fubar411 (Jun 28, 2002)

Exactly what I was wondering. Tivo is only like $240 at the jungle. I would definitely do that now if possible.


----------



## marlborobell (Jun 21, 2002)

Hmm. Transfer for $199 (the last offer was for $299) -- and I wonder what's coming out the day after the offer expires? (TiVo HD was launched the day after the last offer expired.)

I'd love to get rid of my S1, but I don't think I'm likely to have a spare $500 in the next few weeks...


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/hdservicetransferterms.html

2007 TiVo® HD Product Lifetime Transfer Offer

This 2007 TiVo® HD Product Lifetime Transfer Offer (the Offer) is only available for a limited time, while supplies last, from October 11, 2007 to November 8, 2007. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time, for any reason. Please read all eligibility requirements carefully.
Offer permits the transfer of an eligible (as defined below) Product Lifetime Subscription for $199 plus applicable taxes only to a new TiVo® HD DVR purchased from www.tivo.com/HDservicetransfer between October 11, 2007 to November 8, 2007 (a "Qualifying DVR"). 
Transfer of an eligible (as defined below) Product Lifetime Subscription to a a Qualifying DVR is required by 12/8/2007 by calling TiVo Customer Support at (877) 367-8486 between 7AM and 8PM PST.
Product Lifetime Subscriptions eligible to be transferred to a Qualifying DVR pursuant to this Offer must be (1) activated prior to October 1, 2003 and (2) not have been previously transferred pursuant to any prior transfer offer from TiVo.. Only registered account owners of a Product Lifetime Subscription may transfer such Product Lifetime Subscription to the Qualifying DVR specified above in conjunction with this offer. DirectTV DVRs with TiVo service not eligible for offer.
Once the Product Lifetime Subscription is transferred to the Qualifying DVR, the original DVR will automatically be activated for a free twelve (12) month pre-paid TiVo service subscription. All terms and conditions for a twelve (12) month prepaid subscription will apply. At the end of twelve (12) month free subscription, you will be automatically rolled to then-applicable monthly rate. The twelve (12) month free subscription is not transferable to another party.
Only one transfer per eligible Product Lifetime Subscription. 
TiVo Service 30 day Money Back Guarantee does not apply to this offer. There are NO returns, refunds, or exchanges in connection with this offer except as otherwise permitted pursuant to the DVR's manufacturer warranty. This offer is not elgible for multi-service discount.
No Product Lifetime Subscription transfers will be made pursuant to this Offer after 12/08/2007.
Both DVRs will be activated once this process is complete, but the contract information may take up to 60 days or more to be reflected on the DVR or "Manage My Account".
The terms of the TiVo Service Agreement apply to this offer, along with the other terms and conditions listed at www.tivo.com/policies. In case of any discrepancies between those terms and these listed in this offer, the terms defined in this offer supersede those posted. Connection to TiVo service required via an existing phone line, or broadband connection and wired or wireless home network (Ethernet cable or compatible wireless network adapter required, sold separately).

©2007 TiVo Inc. All rights reserved. The TiVo logo and TiVo are registered trademarks of TiVo Inc. or its subsidiaries worldwide. CABLECARD is a trademark of Cable Television Laboratories, Inc. Pricing, terms and conditions subject to change without notice.


----------



## normychas (May 10, 2007)

i am not a lifetime membership holder but does nobody else thinks its unfair to get charged for your lifetime subscription? I paid 300 for my hd tv and 300 for a 3 year sub. I really doubt i am gonna get more than 3 years out of the tivo especially with the state of SDV. Just my two cents but it seems like lifetime subscription looks less and less attractive


----------



## mute (Sep 19, 2007)

I purchased my TivoHD roughly 3 weeks ago and purchased service for 3 years @ $299. I'm currently on the phone with Tivo, but it looks like they are going to refund my $299 and allow me to transfer my old s1 lifetime membership to my TivoHD for $199. Win!


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

mute said:


> I purchased my TivoHD roughly 3 weeks ago and purchased service for 3 years @ $299. I'm currently on the phone with Tivo, but it looks like they are going to refund my $299 and allow me to transfer my old s1 lifetime membership to my TivoHD for $199. Win!


Did you purchase through Tivo or a retail outlet?

Thanks.


----------



## Danimal4326 (Apr 8, 2003)

Just got off the phone with TiVo CSR.

You have to purchase the TiVoHD through the link provided in the email to qualify for the transfer.


----------



## mute (Sep 19, 2007)

DinoBambino said:


> Did you purchase through Tivo or a retail outlet?
> 
> Thanks.


Through amazon. I've been on hold for about 15 minutes however. I'll post when I know for certain.


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorry, this DVR does not qualify. Check to make sure you entered the correct TiVo Service Number for this Tivo box.

To ensure your DVR's activation date is prior to October 1, 2003: Login to Manage My Account (www.tivo.com/mma) and click DVR Preferences, or click CLOSE to try again.


----------



## KRKeegan (Jul 20, 2004)

normychas said:


> Just my two cents but it seems like lifetime subscription looks less and less attractive


Personally I love it. I purchased my TiVo Series 2 back in 2003. Lifetime was $200 then too. Monthly service would have been $576(assuming you paid by month, I know there are cheaper deals). But I dont see myself moving from TiVoHD to another product for at least another 4 years. My only concern would be if TiVo were to close its doors.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Man what a bunch of crap, I should have known, im not one to usually whine because it was inevitable this would happen, but man I wish now I had waited.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

<<Activated Prior to October 1, 2003>>

I wonder why they settled on that date. I have a S2 with lifetime service (TSN 540....), but the activation shows sometime in 2005. It has a lifetime, but it does not qualify for this deal.

I'm glad they have a verify the TSN function. Saves a lot of questions. I also have an old Sony SAT-T60 that I paid lifetime for. It's really old, like 2000-2001. I know that DTV/TiVo's don't qualify. But there was a very small window the last time they did transfers for S3 units that they accepted DTV/TiVo lifetime TSN's. I know this to be fact because I did this for my Mom's S3. She had an old SAT-T60 as well.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

WooHoo! 

This is what I've been waiting for!



Oh wait! I don't have a high def TV.

Holy Crap!


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

I already transferred my S1 lifetime when I bought my S2. I'm SOL. Darn.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

DinoBambino said:


> http://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/hdservicetransferterms.html
> 
> Product Lifetime Subscriptions eligible to be transferred to a Qualifying DVR pursuant to this Offer must be (1) activated prior to October 1, 2003


And of course this happens right after I sell my pre-10/1/2003 lifetime S2 TiVo and keep the post-10/1/2003 lifetime one...

(Not that it matters _that_ much, as my remaining S2 is somewhere where I don't have plans to put an HDTV any time soon. Of course, there's the digital tuner that I'm going to need someday, but without CableCards (and the $7 or so monthly charge that goes with them, as I already have a pair in my S3), there's no channel guide data that maps the stations to the digital channel numbers, a digital tuner is not of much use at the moment.)

-- Don


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

20TIL6 said:


> <<Activated Prior to October 1, 2003>>
> 
> I wonder why they settled on that date.


The lifetime service revenue is recognized over 4 years.


----------



## marlborobell (Jun 21, 2002)

20TIL6 said:


> <<Activated Prior to October 1, 2003>>
> 
> I wonder why they settled on that date. I have a S2 with lifetime service (TSN 540....), but the activation shows sometime in 2005. It has a lifetime, but it does not qualify for this deal.


I think the consensus last time was that TiVo depreciates lifetime service over four years in their accounting, and that therefore, for the purposes of the bean counters, people who have had lifetime more than four years are costing TiVo money. So that's who they want extra money from. (The last offer also had a four-year cutoff.)


----------



## mute (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, well finally off the phone. After about an hour on hold with various CSRs, I had my $299 3 year prepaid refunded, and my series 1 lifetime sub xferred to the TivoHD I bought at amazon last month.

The reps I talked to weren't familiar with the promo and had to go make some phone calls to find out about it. I don't think I was actually supposed to qualify not having bought the TivoHD FROM the tivo website, but they processed it anyway.

My TivoSD disappeared from my "Manage your account" page (I told him I didn't want the 12 months of free service since it sits in a closet), and the TivoHD shows up as having lifetime service.

YMMV, I don't think other people are going to have the luck I did, if they recently purchased a TivoHD from somewhere other than directly from Tivo


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

marlborobell said:


> I think the consensus last time was that TiVo depreciates lifetime service over four years in their accounting, and that therefore, for the purposes of the bean counters, people who have had lifetime more than four years are costing TiVo money. So that's who they want extra money from. (The last offer also had a four-year cutoff.)


The Series 3 lifetime transfer offer did not have a cutoff. I guess I should have transferred lifetime off of one of my series 2 tivos last year for that and I could have used my series 1 lifetime for this offer.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Sweet. My S1 w/lifetime has been sitting in the basement for 3 years. Sounds like it is time to fire it up and transfer to TiVo HD.

I guess this means the CC2.0 unit will be coming out soon. Seems like everytime they offer one of these deals about a month later something cooler comes along.


----------



## 1388 (Sep 25, 2000)

> Product Lifetime Subscriptions eligible to be transferred to a Qualifying DVR pursuant to this Offer must ... not have been previously transferred pursuant to any prior transfer offer from TiVo.


Great. Way to exclude your faithful early-adopters.  S1 lifetime -> S2 lifetime -> competitor's product.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

For those of you lamenting that you don't have an HD TV yet, note that the Tivo HD works just fine with a regular TV ...


----------



## Caris (Feb 27, 2004)

Welll....the one I would transfer was bought Nov. 3rd 2003  . Looks like I have to wait for the next offer...

I have an 80 hour I bought w/lifetime May 2003, and a 40 hour w/liftime November 2003.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Caris said:


> Welll....the one I would transfer was bought Nov. 3rd 2003  . Looks like I have to wait for the next offer...
> 
> I have an 80 hour I bought w/lifetime May 2003, and a 40 hour w/liftime November 2003.


So why not transfer the 80 hour S2? Are you really going to use that for more than another year?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Cool... gonna have to think about this one. Seems like an attractive offer right now, SDV or not.

And for TiVo it's a no-brainer of course - get paid twice for lifetime sub and get one more HD unit out the door.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

20TIL6 said:


> <<Activated Prior to October 1, 2003>>
> 
> I wonder why they settled on that date. I have a S2 with lifetime service (TSN 540....), but the activation shows sometime in 2005. It has a lifetime, but it does not qualify for this deal.


From megazone's blog: http://www.tivolovers.com/2007/10/11/transfer-lifetime-to-a-new-tivo-hd-for-199/

"Why October 1, 2003? TiVo amortizes lifetime subscriptions over 4 years. Any lifetime subscription activated after then is still active on their books as revenue."


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

So, why is the link down now? Page Not Found

www.tivo.com/HDservicetransfer

This one works still...
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-promo/sho...cetransfer.html


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

I actually have a Sony S1 with Lifetime bought in 2002. Been using the comcast version. 
I so miss the little antennae guy and the bloop bloop bloop sounds. I want Tivo2Go bad...... Missed out on the recently closed lifetime transfer.... Hmmmmm........ Me thinks we'll be coming back home to Tivo.

Now to decide which of the 2 units to go with. This is awesome.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

My Tivo qualifies for the transfer! YAY!!! 
I told my wife about the deal and she said, "Well, I guess we have to do it."
Did I marry the right woman or what? 
Getting the Tivo was her idea in the first place.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I wonder if they'd go for this: I buy a new TiVoHD from them, but instead of putting Lifetime on that, ask them if they would put the lifetime on my existing Series 3 instead?  Shouldn't matter to them, really... right?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

d_anders said:


> So, why is the link down now? Page Not Found
> 
> www.tivo.com/HDservicetransfer
> 
> ...


right now, both 404.


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

This one is a no-brainer for us...

First we already have an S3 that has lifetime. My mothers old S1 modem died and she has an S2 so we xferred the lifetime back in May to our S3. 

We have an S1 dating back to March 3, 2001 with lifetime
and an S2 with lifetime we bought off of craigslist last week for $50 (steal of the year!)

We only use two tivos, so what we are doing is getting the TivoHD, xferring the S1 lifetime to the TivoHD. Then we'll put the S2 on eBay, which I'll upgrade to 200+ hours with some spare drives. That should bring in about $400 or so, based on current eBay trends.
So $300 for the TivoHD, $200 lifetime xfer, $50 for the S2 = $550. Subtract out $400 from the sale of the S2, and it's costing me $150..

We'll shutdown the S1 for good, no use for 3 machines in our household...


----------



## mute (Sep 19, 2007)

mattack said:


> right now, both 404.


Try http://www.tivo.com/hdservicetransfer


----------



## BrianHutchison (Jan 12, 2003)

only downside of this offer for me is that they don't have have Multi-Room Viewing yet enabled on the Tivo HD. They're FAQ says they'll do it at some point.

Anyone know when they'll have that? That's a big deal for how we use it.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

BrianHutchison said:


> only downside of this offer for me is that they don't have have Multi-Room Viewing yet enabled on the Tivo HD. They're FAQ says they'll do it at some point.
> 
> Anyone know when they'll have that? That's a big deal for how we use it.


November 2007


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

HDTiVo, I'm waiting for your take on this.


----------



## bakk (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew, that since it says on the offer details 

"Only registered account owners of a Product Lifetime Subscription may transfer such Product Lifetime Subscription to the Qualifying DVR specified above in conjunction with this offer." 

Does that mean, if I buy an old Series 1 with lifetime service on craigslist, can I change who the registered account owner is to myself and then transfer it to a new TivoHD? If so how do I do this? Do i need the person I buy it from to do it for me? Any help would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## macrho (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you TiVo!!!! I placed my order last night and will schedule my cable card install next week

THANK YOU!!! [i did miss the fine print and originally ordered through amazon for $249, but promptly canceled and went through tivo.com]

TiVo for the price I want -- cheers!


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

bakk said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew, that since it says on the offer details
> 
> "Only registered account owners of a Product Lifetime Subscription may transfer such Product Lifetime Subscription to the Qualifying DVR specified above in conjunction with this offer."
> 
> ...


Yes, you just have to call TiVo to transfer the TiVo to your account.

It's really important to buy from someone you trust, though, to make sure that the seller doesn't transfer the lifetime service out from under you as soon as they have your money... just a warning.


----------



## bakk (Oct 12, 2007)

JustAllie said:


> Yes, you just have to call TiVo to transfer the TiVo to your account.
> 
> It's really important to buy from someone you trust, though, to make sure that the seller doesn't transfer the lifetime service out from under you as soon as they have your money... just a warning.


Thanks JustAllie

After doing some more reading online, It looks like you can transfer the Lifetime Service, But I read on another website that once you transfer the lifetime service to a new account it resets the date it was activated on the date you transfered it on. Meaning that if I bought a tivo on craigslist and transfered it to a new account(mine). it would show up as the transfer date, and not the date it was originally activated on. So i would fail to meet the "Activated Prior to October 1, 2003**." term? Is that true? Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

wickerbill said:


> The Series 3 lifetime transfer offer did not have a cutoff.


True, but the last offer wasn't that one, it was the $299 for an 80Hr Series 2DT+Lifetime transfer, and was limited to older Lifetime subscriptions. That offer was in the summer just before the TiVoHD was officially launched.


----------



## tj722 (Feb 15, 2003)

My TiVo qualifies, woo hoo! But I'm trying to figure out the math... Is it really better to get lifetime on a TiVoHD or just do the multi-unit discount and get it from Amazon for 50 bucks cheaper. Seems like I'd have to own the box for > 4 years to break even.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

tj722 said:


> My TiVo qualifies, woo hoo! But I'm trying to figure out the math... Is it really better to get lifetime on a TiVoHD or just do the multi-unit discount and get it from Amazon for 50 bucks cheaper. Seems like I'd have to own the box for > 4 years to break even.


Well, I am no math wizard, but if your Tivo qualifies you've had it for more then 4 years. So, don't you plan on keeping your next one just as long? Also, you get a year free on your current Tivo.

Lets see:
Multi-service discount = $6.95 month: $83.40 a year
Buying off amazon = $50 discount, $250 total
-----------------------------
1 year sub $83.40 + HDTivo $249.00 = $333
YR 2 (+$83.40) = $416 total
YR 3 (+$83.40) = $502 total

Buying HDTivo from Tivo + Transfer = $500 (Plus 1 yr free on current Tivo)

So in three years you'd break even, not four. This is a great deal, unless I do fuzzy math!

*The math is fuzzy, I didn't account for the old Tivo, assuming you still want to use it once you go HD!


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

tj722 said:


> My TiVo qualifies, woo hoo! But I'm trying to figure out the math... Is it really better to get lifetime on a TiVoHD or just do the multi-unit discount and get it from Amazon for 50 bucks cheaper. Seems like I'd have to own the box for > 4 years to break even.


I'm having problems considering this, too. While having lifetime service appears nice, it also encourages you to keep the unit running when you should actually replace it.

In my case, I've had my Series 2 since on lifetime since May 2002. In addition to the $250 (I believe) I paid for lifetime, I paid an additional $90 to have the unit repaired in 2004 and $100 for Tivo to replace my unit in 2006 when the motherboard crapped out. (They kindly let me keep the lifetime on the replacement unit.)

If I didn't have lifetime, I might just have opted to go with a newer unit, which would mean not getting MSD on one of the units ($6 x 12 = $72/yr).

That said, I'm still not certain what I'll do.


----------



## tj722 (Feb 15, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> Well, I am no math wizard, but if your Tivo qualifies you've had it for more then 4 years. So, don't you plan on keeping your next one just as long? Also, you get a year free on your current Tivo.
> 
> Lets see:
> Multi-service discount = $6.95 month: $83.40 a year
> ...


Thanks for helping with the math. 

I guess my biggest worry is that this thing will be a brick in 2 years with the way standards are always changing. I'm sure others feel the same way. I still am thinking my S2 will be useful for longer.


----------



## Narf54321 (Mar 30, 2005)

tj722 said:


> I guess my biggest worry is that this thing will be a brick in 2 years with the way standards are always changing. I'm sure others feel the same way. I still am thinking my S2 will be useful for longer.


You could think of it like this: In less than 1-1/2 year, U.S. broadcast is changing completely to digital. A lot of cable companies are trying to also tie in digital-cutover by the same time (Feb 2009).

TivoHD is dual tuner (less recording conflicts), can tune old analog cable as well as new digital QAM *and* ATSC digital over-the-air. So, you'd be ready for the digital cutover. Now which machine is going to be a "brick" in less than two years?

The only technical feature TivoHD would be missing is the video-input/IR-blaster to hook up to an external receiver of some sort.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Narf54321 said:


> You could think of it like this: In less than 1-1/2 year, U.S. broadcast is changing completely to digital. A lot of cable companies are trying to also tie in digital-cutover by the same time (Feb 2009).
> 
> TivoHD is dual tuner (less recording conflicts), can tune old analog cable as well as new digital QAM *and* ATSC digital over-the-air. So, you'd be ready for the digital cutover. Now which machine is going to be a "brick" in less than two years?
> 
> The only technical feature TivoHD would be missing is the video-input/IR-blaster to hook up to an external receiver of some sort.


The S2 can be used with any video converter that has at least composite out, which will be all products in the foreseeable future.

The TiVoHD can only be used with analog and digital OTA and cable, and if the standards for those change, it will be a brick. Now I don't think those standards will change, but the S2 has a virtually unlimited life no matter what.


----------



## tj722 (Feb 15, 2003)

Narf54321 said:


> You could think of it like this: In less than 1-1/2 year, U.S. broadcast is changing completely to digital. A lot of cable companies are trying to also tie in digital-cutover by the same time (Feb 2009).
> 
> TivoHD is dual tuner (less recording conflicts), can tune old analog cable as well as new digital QAM *and* ATSC digital over-the-air. So, you'd be ready for the digital cutover. Now which machine is going to be a "brick" in less than two years?
> 
> The only technical feature TivoHD would be missing is the video-input/IR-blaster to hook up to an external receiver of some sort.


That's actually my worst fear... That I would have to use the S2's IR-blaster to record TV in 2010...


----------



## tj722 (Feb 15, 2003)

MickeS said:


> The S2 can be used with any video converter that has at least composite out, which will be all products in the foreseeable future.
> 
> The TiVoHD can only be used with analog and digital OTA and cable, and if the standards for those change, it will be a brick. Now I don't think those standards will change, but the S2 has a virtually unlimited life no matter what.


Exactly, great points. Now I'm leaning towards just going monthy... Argh!  This is worse than buying a car.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

So here's my sad story:

I have two Tivos, a DT bought a year ago for which I get MSD of $6.95/month, and an ST (with Lifetime) with an Activation Date (according to the Manage My Account DVR Preferences page) of August 30, 2003. I recently bought an HD TV, and have been planning on buying a Tivo HD, transferring my MSD service from my DT (and retiring the DT).

Unfortunately for me, I didn't buy the Lifetime Service on my ST unit until January 2004. So, even though the Activation Date of my Tivo qualifies, when I click the "Does your Tivo Qualify" link on the offer page, it says I don't qualify.  

Reading over the Terms & Conditions, it's pretty clear that the date that's important is the Activation Date of the Lifetime Service, not the Tivo. I guess I'll have to hold off buying that Tivo HD until another offer comes around.


----------



## monroe (Mar 16, 2005)

I am SOOOOOOO HAPPY! Ordered my HD TIVO off of Tivo's site late last night, when I FIRST heard the great news!

I gotta admit, that I also LOVE all the COUNTLESS smug posts of "Sorry, Tivo will NEVER offer the Lifetime Transfer again!" were ALL proven WRONG!!! As if they somehow had insight into Tivo corporate policy and roadmaps. 

I was SOOOO tempted to do the Series3 Lifetime Transfer, but just could NOT justify close to $1000 for the Tivo box, plus losing the $199 I had originally spent on Lifetime Service just to spend ANOTHER $199 for Lifetime Service. 

Will I now see a FUTURE Lifetime Service transfer offer that is cheaper then this one? Maybe! Obviously all the posts of "They'll never offer it again!" have been proven wrong so far. When I DO see a better offer in the future, will I get on the forums and WHINE about it? NOPE! 

Everyone has to make a personal decision regarding whether an offer they are presented with is WORTH it at THAT MOMENT! Of course no one can see the future, and the future is BOUND to be different, so you've got make your decisions based on your individual current circumstances. If the Series3 offer sounded good to you a year ago and you pulled the trigger, then it was a good deal for you at the time.

The future is constantly changing, I guess you can just 'sit on the fence' permanently and NEVER pull the trigger on anything!

Chris


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

Does anyone know what this means from section 7 of the Terms & Conditions: "This offer is not elgible [sic] for multi-service discount." If one transfers Lifetime service with this offer, do you lose the MSD on your other units?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

NotVeryWitty said:


> Does anyone know what this means from section 7 of the Terms & Conditions: "This offer is not elgible [sic] for multi-service discount." If one transfers Lifetime service with this offer, do you lose the MSD on your other units?


No, I think that's just left over from their other offers. When you get a TiVo from tivo.com that unit is not eligible for MSD until the commitment period you opt for is over. Since the "commitment" here is Lifetime service for the TiVoHD (after transfer), you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

MickeS said:


> The S2 can be used with any video converter that has at least composite out, which will be all products in the foreseeable future.
> 
> The TiVoHD can only be used with analog and digital OTA and cable, and if the standards for those change, it will be a brick. Now I don't think those standards will change, but the S2 has a virtually unlimited life no matter what.


Actually, you can get the TivoHD and S3s to record from another source. While you would not have IR control, you could do it as follows:

Other device (sat tuner, cable box, etc) -> RF Modulator on say channel 14 -> TivoHD/S3 Antenna In

In this case the TivoHD/S3 would "see" channel 14 as a source. You'd have to set up a manual recording at a specified time, but provided the box was on the correct channel, you would be able to record.

I have an RF modulator in our house, it broadcasts our S1 and S3 on channels 14 and 18 inside our house.. easy distribution w/out extra wires; and yes it has IR control.

-t


----------



## Wegg (Mar 5, 2007)

cr33p said:


> Man what a bunch of crap, I should have known, im not one to usually whine because it was inevitable this would happen, but man I wish now I had waited.


I'm so mad.

I got duped into believing that the ONLY way to keep my lifetime subscription I paid for with my series 1 was to get this fancy new Series3. So like a dumb ass I go buy something I didn't need or really want. Its remote doesn't work all that great. . . its a bit flaky. . . doesn't have all the cool Tivo -> PC stuff that the Series 2 has etc. This in-expensive HD tivo is what I wanted. Nothing fancy. None of this THX crap, back lit remote, LED display that I can't read from my couch. . . . But they gave NO indication that this product was coming down the line or that I'd have the option of transferring to it later if I wanted too. They held my investment hostage and suckered money out of me. This sucks.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Wegg said:


> So like a dumb ass I go buy something I didn't need or really want.


Yes indeed.


----------



## Ishma (Sep 8, 2006)

Wegg said:


> I'm so mad.
> 
> I got duped into believing that the ONLY way to keep my lifetime subscription I paid for with my series 1 was to get this fancy new Series3. So like a dumb ass I go buy something I didn't need or really want. Its remote doesn't work all that great. . . its a bit flaky. . . doesn't have all the cool Tivo -> PC stuff that the Series 2 has etc. This in-expensive HD tivo is what I wanted. Nothing fancy. None of this THX crap, back lit remote, LED display that I can't read from my couch. . . . But they gave NO indication that this product was coming down the line or that I'd have the option of transferring to it later if I wanted too. They held my investment hostage and suckered money out of me. This sucks.


Welcome to the real world...


----------



## rwbil (May 6, 2002)

I have a Series I and would be interested in this offer, but I get analog cable from Comcast. And I want the ability to record two analog shows at once. It is not clear to me from the specs if I can do this. I called TIVO and the lady said you could record two HD show, but did not know about Standard Definition. Does anybody know the answer and where it is show in their specs if they have a dual tuner or not for SD.


----------



## monroe (Mar 16, 2005)

rwbil said:


> I want the ability to record two analog shows at once. It is not clear to me from the specs if I can do this. I called TIVO and the lady said you could record two HD show, but did not know about Standard Definition.


It has DUAL TUNERS. Get a Multi-Stream Cable card or 2 Single-Stream Cable cards and you're set. The cable cards will decypher any QAM channels that you are entitled too (like your locals in HD), but you'll also get all the analog stations that are included in your package (ie... Channels 2-88 or whatever).

Chris


----------



## kb2120 (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe the question he is asking about Section 7 ( or at least the one I would like to know ), is if I have a S1 on lifetime and a S2 on MSD, do I still get the S2 for MSD after I have the lifetime transferred to the HD Tivo ?


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

monroe said:


> It has DUAL TUNERS. Get a Multi-Stream Cable card or 2 Single-Stream Cable cards and you're set. The cable cards will decypher any QAM channels that you are entitled too (like your locals in HD), but you'll also get all the analog stations that are included in your package (ie... Channels 2-88 or whatever).
> 
> Chris


That doesn't answer the question, which is does it have dual _analog_ (NTSC) tuners? No cable card at all should be required to receive NTSC channels.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

MickeS said:


> I wonder if they'd go for this: I buy a new TiVoHD from them, but instead of putting Lifetime on that, ask them if they would put the lifetime on my existing Series 3 instead?  Shouldn't matter to them, really... right?


Along a similar vein, if one had both an S3 and a THD and also an S1 or S2 eligible for lifetime transfer, and assuming that S3 lifetime transfers were still unnofficially permitted, would it be better to transfer the lifetime to the S3 or to the THD (or perhaps just keep the lifetime on the S1/S2)? MickeS, it sounds like you'd rather have the lifetime on the S3, so I'm just curious why. My thinking was that it might be better to put the lifetime onto the THD, if for no other reason than the THD can take a single M-card, while the S3 requires two S-cards. One less cable card means one less thing that can break down and perhaps render your lifetime unit to nothing more than doorstop status.

Hmmm... along the same reliability train of thought, does anyone with both units know if one runs hotter than the other in the same environment? If there is a difference in the running temperature of the two, then from a reliability standpoint, maybe it's better to transfer the lifetime onto the unit that runs cooler?


----------



## Narf54321 (Mar 30, 2005)

MapleLeaf said:


> would it be better to transfer the lifetime to the S3 or to the THD (or perhaps just keep the lifetime on the S1/S2)?


Well, we know that rwbil mentioned dual analog recording as a requirement. The S3 reportedly has better analog tuners (truly fantastic). Personally I prefer the S3's Glo Remote and being able to check what it is recording on the OLED screen without turning on the TV.

TivoHD has better support for M-Cards, meaning less CableCARD and "outlet" costs depending upon the local CableCo. Its unclear if the S3 will ever properly support M-Cards.

The S1/S2 still have video-inputs and compatible IR blasters to control external receiveer. You can rig the older Tivo units to control/record-from cable set-top-box or even satellite tuner, and maybe possibly other services like some IPTV setups.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

m.s said:


> That doesn't answer the question, which is does it have dual _analog_ (NTSC) tuners? No cable card at all should be required to receive NTSC channels.


I know for a fact the Series 3 can. I assume that the TiVo HD can as well.


----------



## david4788 (May 20, 2007)

I have a series 1 that I got in 2000. I did do a hard drive replacement/upgrade after the green screen of death about 3 years ago. I figure 7 years is pushing my luck plus I want HD. My LG plasma does have a built in HD DVR, but it is not user friendly.

I pulled the trigger and ordered a TiVoHD from this offer. Should be a good upgrade for me...heck I still use a phone line for updates......


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tj722 said:


> I guess my biggest worry is that this thing will be a brick in 2 years with the way standards are always changing. I'm sure others feel the same way. I still am thinking my S2 will be useful for longer.


At least in terms of recording analog recordings, the TivoHD is at least as capable as your S2. Now, if you want to use it with an IR blaster to control an external box, I guess technically the S2 can do more. But you gain an extra tuner, and the ability to do HD recordings. Plus, at least there are the various rumblings about a solution for SDV, so I think it's unlikely the TivoHD will become a paperweight.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MapleLeaf said:


> MickeS, it sounds like you'd rather have the lifetime on the S3, so I'm just curious why. My thinking was that it might be better to put the lifetime onto the THD, if for no other reason than the THD can take a single M-card, while the S3 requires two S-cards. One less cable card means one less thing that can break down and perhaps render your lifetime unit to nothing more than doorstop status.


The Series 3 just looks so much nicer than the TiVoHD. 

Other than that, no real reason. I think M-Cards will work on the Series 3 later on, there's no hardware reason it can't.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

MickeS said:


> I think M-Cards will work on the Series 3 later on, there's no hardware reason it can't.


I don't think we know that for sure.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm seriously considering doing this deal, but there are some other factors I have to consider. One is the impression I'm starting to get that I would have to buy one of those TiVo Wireless G Network Adapter or else my THD won't work properly. I've been running the S2 the THD would be replacing on a cheap adapter (might even be B, not G) I found on the web somewhere (and which has worked fine). So do I have to spend $50 more than I thought I did? And it shouldn't matter what adapter I'm using for the other S2 (which I am not replacing), should it?


----------



## monroe (Mar 16, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> but without CableCards (and the $7 or so monthly charge that goes with them, as I already have a pair in my S3


I just got back from my local Comcast office today where I picked up 2 new cable cards for the TivoHD I ordered off of the upgrade link last night. Comcast is charging me $0 a month for both of them.

Chris


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

bakk said:


> But I read on another website that once you transfer the lifetime service to a new account it resets the date it was activated on the date you transfered it on. Meaning that if I bought a tivo on craigslist and transfered it to a new account(mine). it would show up as the transfer date, and not the date it was originally activated on. So i would fail to meet the "Activated Prior to October 1, 2003**." term? Is that true?


No, this is incorrect. When lifetime is transferred from one box to another, the original date of service for the original lifetime moves with it.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

m.s said:


> That doesn't answer the question, which is does it have dual _analog_ (NTSC) tuners? No cable card at all should be required to receive NTSC channels.


Yes, with no CableCARDs you can record 2 analog programs at once.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jayfest said:


> I'm seriously considering doing this deal, but there are some other factors I have to consider. One is the impression I'm starting to get that I would have to buy one of those TiVo Wireless G Network Adapter or else my THD won't work properly. I've been running the S2 the THD would be replacing on a cheap adapter (might even be B, not G) I found on the web somewhere (and which has worked fine). So do I have to spend $50 more than I thought I did? And it shouldn't matter what adapter I'm using for the other S2 (which I am not replacing), should it?


The only wireless adapter supported by the Tivo HD is the Tivo wireless G adapter. It does have a built-in Ethernet port, so if you can wire directly to your router that would work.

Whatever adapter you have working now on the S2 will continue to work fine.


----------



## moolman (Dec 22, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> The only wireless adapter supported by the Tivo HD is the Tivo wireless G adapter. It does have a built-in Ethernet port, so if you can wire directly to your router that would work.
> 
> Whatever adapter you have working now on the S2 will continue to work fine.


Officially supported is the Tivo adapter but I've used the Netgear Tivo adapter on a S3 and a THD unit that I took off my S2.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

c3 said:


> I don't think we know that for sure.


Well, we don't _know _ about the TiVo HD either. Heck, we don't even know if any cableCARDs will work when the next software release comes out. 

From a practical standpoint, I don't know why it matters which unit has LT, other than age. Maybe if one thinks they might sell the HD, but never give up the S3?

Personally I am kind of liking the HD better than the S3. Maybe I'll sell the S3?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

MickeS said:


> The Series 3 just looks so much nicer than the TiVoHD.
> 
> Other than that, no real reason. I think M-Cards will work on the Series 3 later on, there's no hardware reason it can't.


So let's play a game. How much will you charge me to insure that my S3 will get M-Card in M-Mode support? Let's start at $25. If S3 gets the support, you keep the $25. If not, you buy my S3 based on my purchase receipt. Too low? Too high? Some people use insurance rates to judge how likely something will happen. I thought it would be interesting to apply it to S3 missing features like MRV, M-Card in M-Mode, and SDV. MRV insurance rates will probably be very low. M-Card and SDV I don't know, let the insurance rates decide.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

HDTiVo said:


> From a practical standpoint, I don't know why it matters which unit has LT, other than age. Maybe if one thinks they might sell the HD, but never give up the S3?
> 
> Personally I am kind of liking the HD better than the S3. Maybe I'll sell the S3?


Well, as I alluded to in my previous reply, my thinking was that it might be smart to transfer lifetime onto the unit that seems to be more reliable and has the best chance of not breaking down. So, since the THD only requires one cable card to enable both cable tuners, while the S3 (currently) requires two, I was thinking that the THD might be the best bet because less parts means less chance of something breaking down. And I was also wondering whether there was any difference in the running temperature of the S3 vs. THD in the same environment. If there is a difference, the unit that runs cooler would seem to me to have the best chance of not breaking down in the future.

Why are you liking the THD better than the S3? Do you mean aesthetically? Or perhaps does the THD offer better picture quality? Functionally, they appear to be pretty much identical to me.


----------



## sepstein (Sep 26, 2002)

Frankly, I'm disappointed I bought a Series3 and transferred the Lifetime to it about a year ago when it came out, and the Lifetime transfer was for a limited time only.

Fool me once, shame on you, TiVo!

Steve


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

sepstein said:


> Frankly, I'm disappointed I bought a Series3 and transferred the Lifetime to it about a year ago when it came out, and the Lifetime transfer was for a limited time only.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you, TiVo!
> 
> Steve


Exactly how did they fool you? By giving you what you paid for? By not offering LT transfer to the Series 3 again?


----------



## BearXOX (Sep 4, 2007)

I have an S2 Humax, it is not eligible for transfer, I had bought the Tivo HD on amazon about a month ago. I just bought lifetime off of Ebay for $459, hopefully it will work out, my other Tivo is already 3 years old and paid for itself. This one should as well, since I hate the monthly fees.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

c3 said:


> I don't think we know that for sure.


We do know for sure that the hardware in an S3 will support M-card. TiVo has promised an update to enable M-card on the S3.

The only thing we do not have on this is a timetable for enabling M-card on the S3.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

This excludes me as well.

Maybe I'll just wait for the Series IV to come out.


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

I took the plunge and bought two TiVoHD's. This will be my 6th and 7th ones. I heard on your tenth you get a toaster oven.


----------



## jtweeks (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been using my series 1 (w/lifetime) in the spare bedroom for years - now I guess that room will get my series 2 (w/lifetime). Hopefully we can keep leap-frogging as new series come out. I'm excited!


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

Natron said:


> I took the plunge and bought two TiVoHD's. This will be my 6th and 7th ones. I heard on your tenth you get a toaster oven.


A few questions now that you have 7 Tivos.
1. How many TVs do you have?
2. How much TV do you watch?


----------



## Bob LaPierre (Dec 25, 2003)

L said:


> Great. Way to exclude your faithful early-adopters.  S1 lifetime -> S2 lifetime -> competitor's product.


I hate to say this L, but if you were one of the "faithful early-adopters", you would have went:

S1 lifetime -> S2 lifetime -> S3 lifetime (back in december)

Just like I did.


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

wdwms said:


> A few questions now that you have 7 Tivos.
> 1. How many TVs do you have?
> 2. How much TV do you watch?


Currently I watch 2 TiVo's S2 single tuners. The S2's are on a lifetime upgrade and I gave away the original S1's. One is still being used and the other has not been hooked up.

I bought a S2 for my parents but they went to Japan so it is not being used. My parents are coming back to the States in Jan 08. The new 2 TiVoHD's are going to replace the S2's. I am probably going to find the S2's a good home with friends.

I probably watch a couple of hours of TV on the weekdays.


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

Natron said:


> Currently I watch 2 TiVo's S2 single tuners. The S2's are on a lifetime upgrade and I gave away the original S1's. One is still being used and the other has not been hooked up.
> 
> I bought a S2 for my parents but they went to Japan so it is not being used. My parents are coming back to the States in Jan 08. The new 2 TiVoHD's are going to replace the S2's. I am probably going to find the S2's a good home with friends.
> 
> I probably watch a couple of hours of TV on the weekdays.


Ok ok.. *whew*... i thought you meant you had 7 currently in use at your home..

Hwe've had 3.. S1, S3 lifetime and HD lifetime.. the S1 lifetime was just xferred to the HD and will be shutdown shortly...

I do have a lifetime S2 here that I got off craigslist for $50. Throwing that on eBay later today to assit paying for the HD..

-t


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

wdwms said:


> Ok ok.. *whew*... i thought you meant you had 7 currently in use at your home..
> 
> Hwe've had 3.. S1, S3 lifetime and HD lifetime.. the S1 lifetime was just xferred to the HD and will be shutdown shortly...
> 
> ...


I have 7 TiVo DVRs as well - not that common but not that rare
1 is at Sister in law's house - they have a new baby
1 is a lifetime 240 I have on to provide MSD (lifetime is only 3 1/2 years old  )

SD H400 in bonus room for kids
TiVo HD in bedroom with LCD
main TV downstairs is still a tube SD set so
2 S2 DT DVRs and one RS TX 20 ToshiVo. DTs have 800gig between them
This gives me 5 tuners for all the new shows. I just record them all and will get around to watchng them as we see fit. Some we watch when they come on, others are on standby and I might watch the whole season in the summer.

Having a lot of TiVo DVRs means having a lot of tuners, 
give them big hard drives and then 
it does not mean having to watch a lot of TV each night 
- it means having a lot of TV to watch whenever.


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I have 7 TiVo DVRs as well - not that common but not that rare
> 1 is at Sister in law's house - they have a new baby
> 1 is a lifetime 240 I have on to provide MSD (lifetime is only 3 1/2 years old  )
> 
> ...


So in your house you have 6... 6 x and average of 35 watts = 210 watts. That equals about 5.04 KWHs per day, or 1839.6 per year. Multiply that by your electric rate, (here in NH it is $0.155) and thats $285 a year to run 6 tivos. OUCH!


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Did anyone verify if you can order the HDTivo box off Amazon.com or do you need to get it from Tivo? I've seen conflicting reports, so I'd love to know if anyone has an official word on this.


----------



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> Did anyone verify if you can order the HDTivo box off Amazon.com or do you need to get it from Tivo? I've seen conflicting reports, so I'd love to know if anyone has an official word on this.


I picked up a TivoHd at Circuit City over the weekend... Called them on Saturday and said "My TivoHD has arrived and I'd like to do the lifetime xfer"... done deal 5 minutes later...


----------



## david4788 (May 20, 2007)

monroe said:


> I just got back from my local Comcast office today where I picked up 2 new cable cards for the TivoHD I ordered off of the upgrade link last night. Comcast is charging me $0 a month for both of them.
> 
> Chris


Hang on there!! They let you pick them up??? They told me they had to come out plus an install charge plus a small fee for the second card. How did you work that deal????


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I know Comcast wanted to charge me for the cable card (like $5 a month) when I called just feeling them out - how do you swing getting them for free? You must have to get the right CSR in a good mood.


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

Not quite true Bob. I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to have done this when it was offered for the S3, and would again give my left foot to do it now, but some of us have limited funds, and would rather put clothes on my 18 month old than pay $400 right now...

I'll get the HD sometime next year, but will probably have to do an MSD transfer from my 1 current S2 that is MSD.



Bob LaPierre said:


> I hate to say this L, but if you were one of the "faithful early-adopters", you would have went:
> 
> S1 lifetime -> S2 lifetime -> S3 lifetime (back in december)
> 
> Just like I did.


----------



## ken8th (Oct 18, 2007)

Should I do this. Last week I just bought a 500GB Seagate for my series 2. So, I just plopped down $200? Is it worth it to get $500 deeper to upgrade? That would be a total of $700 invested this month on Tivo! ah.
Ken


----------



## EdAtlanta (Dec 19, 2000)

I have a S2 and it was activated with lifetime service well before the 2003 date. But my problem is that I have DirecTV and will never have cable. I would love to make this upgrade to the HD since I have a new HD tv, but their footnotes say the HD won't work with satellite. Are there any options for me? Thanks. Ed


----------



## ozbone (Mar 23, 2006)

I transferred my first Tivo, a standalone Series1 with Lifetime, to my daughter. I currently have a pair of Series2s, both with Lifetime, and an HD. However, neither of my S2s meet the date cut-off, while the S1 does. I'm thinking of transferring the S1 back to me, giving my daughter one of the S2s in exchange, and then getting a second HD and transferring the S1 Lifetime to it. Does this sound do-able ?


----------



## ken8th (Oct 18, 2007)

You should do that for sure. It's a win win situation with your daughter getting a S2 or the S1 for another year. 

Do you have any upgraded HDs?


----------



## bshuler (Oct 20, 2007)

There was a time when TiVo was innovative. It was a revolution. Now it is just a failing business trying to stay afloat by charging they best customers, the ones that were willing to give them an extra $300 back when they were just a concept, barely a service. My lifetime sub box is going on craigs list in exchange for a case of beer. You are all crazy to stay.


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

Well, in all fairness, back in the day when we signed up for Lifetime, we fully knew the lifetime sub had to move with the unit. We knew that and agreed to it. At least they sometimes allow an opportunity to keep the lifetime - fee or no fee.

Bshuler - "charging their best customers". Not sure what you are wanting for no charge.


----------



## fredct (Nov 15, 2004)

LisaD said:


> Bshuler - "charging their best customers". Not sure what you are wanting for no charge.


We all know that a company's best customers are the ones that don't pay anything ever!!

Lifetime was always lifetime of the box, not the lifetime or your ability to want things for nothing. The fact that they even offer the ability to transfer it is very generous.


----------



## ken8th (Oct 18, 2007)

It's good business on the part of Tivo. They get you to upgrade your technology and move units. Let's face it, there are a lot of people that wouldn't upgrade to HD because of their lifetime subscription. 

I myself am having a hard time deciding because I just bought a 575Hr HD for my S2.


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

BearXOX said:


> I have an S2 Humax, it is not eligible for transfer, I had bought the Tivo HD on amazon about a month ago. I just bought lifetime off of Ebay for $459, hopefully it will work out, my other Tivo is already 3 years old and paid for itself. This one should as well, since I hate the monthly fees.


Are lifetime units purchased on ebay eligible for this deal or does transferring the lifetime also change the start date of lifetime?


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

BurnBaby said:


> Are lifetime units purchased on ebay eligible for this deal or does transferring the lifetime also change the start date of lifetime?


The easiest way to find out is to check:
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-promo/show.do?pg=/buytivo/hdservicetransfer.html

Put in your Tivo Service number and click on "Verify my TSN >"

Then you'll know for sure if your Tivo is eligible or not.


----------



## pjhartman (Jan 21, 2002)

One of my S2 units was giving up the ghost. Even after performing Spinrite level 2 on its drive, the unit had been locking up. 

I copied the shows on it to the other S2 unit and replaced it with a TiVo HD purchased at Costco. TiVo customer support allowed me to transfer my lifetime sub from the S1 unit to the HD unit. 

Then two days later I got my 9.2j upgrade and the same day MRV and TTG was activated. Happy me.

Now, what do I do with a flaky S2? I guess I'll chuck it.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

pjhartman said:


> One of my S2 units was giving up the ghost. Even after performing Spinrite level 2 on its drive, the unit had been locking up.
> 
> I copied the shows on it to the other S2 unit and replaced it with a TiVo HD purchased at Costco. TiVo customer support allowed me to transfer my lifetime sub from the S1 unit to the HD unit.
> 
> ...


What was the Costco price?


----------



## pjhartman (Jan 21, 2002)

JPA2825 said:


> What was the Costco price?


Having just opened their store here last week, they were having some pretty decent deals. I took advantage of their sign up & get $25 certificate.

The cost of the unit itself from Costco was $279. I know I could have gotten it from Amazon in two days for $253 or thereabouts. But I weighed the possibility of issues with the TiVo and the ease of return & rebuy from Costco versus having to return it to Amazon or RMA it to TiVo. Avoiding the hassle of the possible return was worth the difference to me.

Of course, I then proceeded to look for an HDMI cable. Costco had a cable set for $40, but I didn't need the other cables in the package. I figured Best Buy would have one, and they did, the cheapest of which was $50. No way. Radio Shack was my next stop, and theirs was $50 also. Get out! I ended up at home connecting my new THD via S-Video and ordering an HDMI cable from Amazon for $12. The cable arrived yesterday and is now connecting the THD to my TV.

So I guess I'll spend more than I have to in some instances, but won't in others. My wife tries to understand me, she really does.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

(An eBay Seller has 2 of these deals and has 271 Positive and no Neg. Feedback entries.) Total cost of Lifetimed HD TiVo would be $699.

*"This auction is only for someone who wants to purchase the new TiVo HD model and would like to get a lifetime subscription on it. This auction does not include the TiVo HD unit (which must be purchased separately), but provides a way to get a lifetime subscription on it for just $399.

For a limited time, TiVo is allowing customers to transfer a lifetime subscription activated prior to Oct 1/03 to the new TiVo® HD DVR for a fee of $199. This auction is for the transfer of an eligible Series 1 TiVo lifetime subscription to your account (the unit itself is not being sent so there are no shipping fees). So you can purchase this for $200, pay TiVo $199 to transfer the subscription, and get lifetime on a TiVo HD for just $399. This is a less expensive way of getting lifetime than buying a lifetime gift card which have been selling for $600-$700.

The full details of this offer from TiVo are available at www.tivo.com/hdservicetransfer. The TiVo HD is not compatible with satellite. Also note that since it uses cable cards, it would have limited functionality in Canada. The basic steps involved are as follows:

Call TiVo at 1-877-367-8486 between 7:00 AM and 8:00 PM PST to transfer the lifetime subscription into your name. 
Purchase TiVo® HD DVR from www.tivo.com/hdservicetransfer for $299 by Nov 8/07. 
When it arrives, call TiVo to transfer the lifetime to the TiVo HD for a fee of $199. Your total cost for a TiVo HD with lifetime service is only $699. 
The offer includes 1 year of free service on the old unit. You need to cancel service on the old unit after TiVo has switched the lifetime to the TiVo HD unit (takes approx. 60-90 days). 
Payment by PayPal only with a confirmed shipping address."*


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

janry said:


> WooHoo!
> 
> This is what I've been waiting for!
> 
> ...


HD TiVo makes sense even with a standard-def display. It provides the best standard-def pictures available with DVR functionality.

I use S3 to send standard-def signals to a DVD recorder and the results are similiar to commercial DVD's. S3 is kinda' rich for standard-def but TiVo's HD is right-on at the right price!


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

jkalnin said:


> The easiest way to find out is to check:
> http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-promo/show.do?pg=/buytivo/hdservicetransfer.html
> 
> Put in your Tivo Service number and click on "Verify my TSN >"
> ...


Thanks. I called Tivo and they said that transferring the lifetime service doesn't change the date of activation, so ebay units are eligible for this offer. :up:

They recommend you do get the TSN number and call Tivo to verify before purchasing a unit for this offer b/c they have had some calls of units purchased on ebay that were supposed to have lifetime but the lifetime was never activated or some other problem. They said you can check on the site but it's better to call them.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I change my cable channels using an IR output from the Tivo to the cable box. I would love to get rid of both because they sometimes don't change the channel properly but I have Mediacom and I have not found anything about their cable cards on the net. 

Does the new HD have the IR output?


----------



## mute (Sep 19, 2007)

sieglinde said:


> I change my cable channels using an IR output from the Tivo to the cable box. I would love to get rid of both because they sometimes don't change the channel properly but I have Mediacom and I have not found anything about their cable cards on the net.
> 
> Does the new HD have the IR output?


Nope, it's OTA or cable cards. It doesn't have controls for an external cable box.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I change my cable channels using an IR output from the Tivo to the cable box. I would love to get rid of both because they sometimes don't change the channel properly but I have Mediacom and I have not found anything about their cable cards on the net.


Call them up. Unless they are a VERY small cable company (check the FCC regs, I don't know the exact specs), they are REQUIRED to provide you with cable cards..

just to make it clear, getting cable cards will get rid of the cable box/IR blaster entirely.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I went ahead and bought the box plus their external hard drive. I thought the HD capacity was more than inadequate. I am not ready for HD yet but I certainly plan on this box lasting into the HD transition period. 

I will hope that they have the M-cards so I can have one card and two channel inputs. I am actually going to their bricks and morter building Friday to talk about the cards though their phone customer service may be more knowledgable about the cards. I would just love them to hand me the card and let me take a crack at installing it myself.

After I watch all the TV on my Series II, I probably will give it to my nephew. It has a fairly new hard drive and a new power supply. (Thank you Weaknees.)


----------



## 10_pearljam (Dec 28, 2005)

interesting...i have a S2 lifetime and am getting a TIVOHD for christmas...already ordered through best buy...

wonder if i ***** enough...


----------



## 10_pearljam (Dec 28, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> I went ahead and bought the box plus their external hard drive. I thought the HD capacity was more than inadequate. I am not ready for HD yet but I certainly plan on this box lasting into the HD transition period.


can you use a regular mybook external hard drive or is there something special about the one you purchase through the tivo website?


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I redid the math to check the toal amount spent over the course of the next 7 years picking from 3 options. If anyone spots a problem with these numbers please let me know.

------------------------------------------------------------------
Multi-service discount (MSD) = $6.95 month: $83.40 a year
Buying HDTivo from amazon = $250 total
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Option 1:*
TivoHD + Lifetime Transfer + Keeping Old Tivo Active (MSD)
=========================================
year 1: $250 (HDTivo) + $200 (Transfer) = $450
year 2: $83.40 (+$450.00) = $533.40
year 3: $83.40 (+$533.40) = $616.80
year 4: $83.40 (+$616.80) = $700.20
year 5: $83.40 (+$700.20) = $783.60
year 6: $83.40 (+$783.60) = $867.00
year 7: $83.40 (+$867.00) = $950.40

*Option 2:*
TivoHD (MSD) + NO Transfer + Old Tivo keeps lifetime
=====================================
year 1: $250 (HDTivo) + $83.40 (MSD) = $333.40
year 2: $83.40 (+$333.40) = $416.80
year 3: $83.40 (+$416.80) = $500.20
year 4: $83.40 (+$500.20) = $583.60
year 5: $83.40 (+$583.60) = $667.00
year 6: $83.40 (+$667.00) = $750.40
year 7: $83.40 (+$750.40) = $833.80

*Option 3:*
TivoHD + Lifetime Transfer + 1year free, ditch old Tivo
=====================================
year 1: $250 (HDTivo) + $200 (Transfer) = $450
year 2-death of HDTivo = $450

============================================
I believe those are the three main options for people that qualify for this deal. It seems to me the best deal is to forget the transfer and just pay the MSD for the next 7+ years. The cheapest option is to do the transfer then ditch your old Tivo after the free year expires. The first two options means you'll have two activated Tivo's for the next 7 years.

Am I missing something?


----------



## 10_pearljam (Dec 28, 2005)

jkalnin said:


> I redid the math to check the toal amount spent over the course of the next 7 years picking from 3 options. If anyone spots a problem with these numbers please let me know.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Multi-service discount (MSD) = $6.95 month: $83.40 a year
> ...


I think #2 is the option I may go with...you can always throw the old tivo on a TV in some room...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

10_pearljam said:


> I think #2 is the option I may go with...you can always throw the old tivo on a TV in some room...


But if one has premium channels, I think one would have to compare the cable box cost (including 'emotional cost' of possibly lost recordings via IR blaster -- I'm honestly not trying to raise a false issue, it is an issue for some people) vs cable card cost on the Tivo HD.

Plus future worries of analog stations going away on cable and thus having to record EVERYTHING from a box (I guess people with a cable box do that now unless they hack their tivo to record analog stations natively).


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

nlsinger said:


> I already transferred my S1 lifetime when I bought my S2. I'm SOL. Darn.


Did you try your TSN on the page? I transferred my S1 to an S2 a LONG time ago (original S2), and it still allowed me to do it. I have a feeling their tracking wasn't so good back then.

I also bought my new HD from amazon, and they allowed the transfer.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Well I'm glad those that got in on this are happy.

If I had to do it all over again with my S3s I wouldn't do it unless you are going to throw away the old box at the end of the pre-paid service.

At the end of the pre-paid service, you will be charged 12.95/mo for the old box(s). I did 3x lifetime transfers the first time around with S3s. Guess what? $38.85/mo coming soon to a credit card near me.

I called to complain... Why yes you do qualify for the MSD rate, which contract would you like to sign?

So in short... do this and you forfeit your contract-free freedom. Many of us know they'll probably pry our Tivos from our cold dead fingers so commitments aren't a huge problem. That's well and good for 1-2 Tivos, but what happens when you have 5? You really start to question if it's worth it.

One of my old boxes is staying around and the other two are canceling. Way to go Tivo! If you'd have given the 6.95 rate automatically (no commitment) I'd keep 'em around.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

jkalnin said:


> I redid the math to check the toal amount spent over the course of the next 7 years picking from 3 options. If anyone spots a problem with these numbers please let me know.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Multi-service discount (MSD) = $6.95 month: $83.40 a year
> ...


The only 'catch' is that you won't get the 6.95 MSD rate unless / until you call Tivo and commit to 3 years on your old hardware.

That's the hard-sell for me.

Once the 12month pre-pay is up Tivo will bill you $12.95/mo. To get any MSD rate you'll need to do a 'new activation' as they call it at the MSD rate. There is no activation fee (I was shocked there wasn't a fee at this point).


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Shawn95GT said:


> The only 'catch' is that you won't get the 6.95 MSD rate unless / until you call Tivo and commit to 3 years on your old hardware.


You can move the commitment to a new TiVo in the future. It's tied to your account, not to the hardware. (By comparison, lifetime service is tied to the hardware, not to your account.)


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

JustAllie said:


> You can move the commitment to a new TiVo in the future. It's tied to your account, not to the hardware. (By comparison, lifetime service is tied to the hardware, not to your account.)


Understood, but for #4, 5, and 6 tivos?

It makes sense if you have a THD + your S2... much beyond that and it doesn't' scale well.

You can always commit when you buy new boxes.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Just to be clear and to make sure, this isn't a typo on the regulations on the deal

You can buy Nov 7th,and you have until December 8 to call and transfer the lifetime, Right?


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Just to be clear and to make sure, this isn't a typo on the regulations on the deal
> 
> You can buy Nov 7th,and you have until December 8 to call and transfer the lifetime, Right?


Correct.

Transfer of an eligible (as defined below) Product Lifetime Subscription to a a Qualifying DVR is required by 12/8/2007 by calling TiVo Customer Support at (877) 367-8486 between 7AM and 8PM PST.
Product Lifetime Subscriptions eligible to be transferred to a Qualifying DVR pursuant to this Offer must be (1) activated prior to October 1, 2003 and (2) not have been previously transferred pursuant to any prior transfer offer from TiVo


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I am waiting till the last minute on this for some reason. Maybe it's because my TV is 4:3 non-HD and I have no money to upgrade it anytime soon. Two days to buy your Tivo... (Offer ends Nov 8th)

And I hate to ask again, but someone out there has purchased theirs on Amazon (the cheaper non Tivo store version) without any trouble doing the transfer, correct?


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

I bought mine on amazon and they didn't ask me where i got it. Transfer went with no problem for me.


----------



## memoody (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone know whether Tivo HD can still control a Motorola Comcast digital cable box via serial cable, or only with the stupid IR controller? I'm thinking of doing the lifetime transfer from my old, dead lifetime S1 box to a Tivo HD and replacing my S2 box that I pay $13 for monthly. I'd prefer to keep digital cable going until I get myself an HDTV. Thanks!

Oh - and can someone also confirm that if I do the above that the other S2 I have in my bedroom will still only cost me $7/month? 

Thanks!


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

memoody said:


> Does anyone know whether Tivo HD can still control a Motorola Comcast digital cable box via serial cable, or only with the stupid IR controller?


No and no. The TiVoHD replaces the cable box. It cannot control a set-top box, period.


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

memoody said:


> Does anyone know whether Tivo HD can still control a Motorola Comcast digital cable box via serial cable, or only with the stupid IR controller? I'm thinking of doing the lifetime transfer from my old, dead lifetime S1 box to a Tivo HD and replacing my S2 box that I pay $13 for monthly. I'd prefer to keep digital cable going until I get myself an HDTV. Thanks!
> 
> Oh - and can someone also confirm that if I do the above that the other S2 I have in my bedroom will still only cost me $7/month?
> 
> Thanks!


As the other poster said, neither. But, for the S2 you are using, you could qualify for a multi-service discount (MSD), couldn't you? That brings the monthly service to $6.95. I think the S1 just needs to dial in once every few months.


----------



## memoody (Jan 22, 2007)

orev said:


> As the other poster said, neither. But, for the S2 you are using, you could qualify for a multi-service discount (MSD), couldn't you? That brings the monthly service to $6.95. I think the S1 just needs to dial in once every few months.


My current S1 box is dead (modem fried), so it can't dial in - thus the desire to transfer. I was getting $7 MRD on my two active boxes for a while, but they switched one over to the $13/mo rate.


----------



## memoody (Jan 22, 2007)

CharlesH said:


> No and no. The TiVoHD replaces the cable box. It cannot control a set-top box, period.


So what does it mean that in the product specifications: "Signal sources: Digital cable, Analog cable, Digital antenna (ATSC) and Analog antenna channels (satellite not supported)". If TivoHD can't control a set top box, then how can it support digital cable signal sources then? I'm clearly missing something there.

If I may, a follow up (Sorry if this is a really dumb question): Is it possible to use the TivoHD box to receive OTA HD signals with an HD antenna, but then down-convert and output to a non-HDTV in SDTV (480i) mode? My thinking is that if I can't use the digital cable box, maybe I can improve the signal quality of the regular channels. I realize that the regular channels via cable box are still analog, but they seem to come in a LOT better via the digital cable box than without.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

memoody said:


> If TivoHD can't control a set top box, then how can it support digital cable signal sources then? I'm clearly missing something there.


The TiVo box decodes the digital signal by itself.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

c3 said:


> The TiVo box decodes the digital signal by itself.


Well, only if you put CableCARDs in it ... so technically it's not doing it "by itself."


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

windracer said:


> Well, only if you put CableCARDs in it ... so technically it's not doing it "by itself."


No.  TiVo decodes the digital signal. CableCard decrypts the digital data (already received and decoded by TiVo). These two are completely different. You don't even need CableCards to watch unencrypted digital channels.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 26, 2003)

I just convinced my wife to let me order a TiVo HD based on the argument that I can transfer our lifetime sub from our 7 year old SVR2000. We will probably retire the old TiVo once the 1 year sub that it gets as part of the transfer deal runs out.

Now I just need to convince her to let me buy a 60" Pioneer KURO plasma to go with it...


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

memoody said:


> Is it possible to use the TivoHD box to receive OTA HD signals with an HD antenna, but then down-convert and output to a non-HDTV in SDTV (480i) mode?


Yes. The TiVoHD has composite and S-Video outputs. Hooking it up to an SD-TV is a fully supported configuration.


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> can buy Nov 7th,and you have until December 8 to call and transfer the lifetime, Right?


I was told by several Tivo reps that this is only true if you buy the unit directly from Tivo. Otherwise you have to purchase and do the transfer before Nov. 8th. So perhaps it's worth a double-check call to Tivo?



jkalnin said:


> And I hate to ask again, but someone out there has purchased theirs on Amazon (the cheaper non Tivo store version) without any trouble doing the transfer, correct?


I also bought mine on Amazon and had no problem doing the transfer. In fact b/c I was having problems purchasing the Tivo thru the Tivo site, all the Tivo CSRs I spoke with said I'd have to buy it elsewhere to get in on this deal. So if they do give you a problem, just say that you were having trouble purchasing it on the Tivo site.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 26, 2003)

I purchased mine through the TiVo site today w/o any problems. Yes, I paid a little more than the deal at Amazon, but I didn't want to risk that they might change their minds about giving me the transfer deal if I didn't buy it from them.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

c3 said:


> You don't even need CableCards to watch unencrypted digital channels.


Absolutely true, though to add extra info to clear up some possible confusion for those who haven't been following the issue, you cannot(*) use the normal Tivo recording functions (e.g. Season Passes) on *cable-based* digital channels without cablecards. In other words, there will be no guide data for the channels, and you can only record manual recordings on them, without cablecards.

(*) Except in some apparently VERY limited circumstances. There is *one* person who has posted on Tivocommunity that was able to use his digital channels without cablecards, but a plethora of us who haven't. This situation *could* theoretically be fixed in the future with a software update.. and monkeys could fly.. err..

Also, remember that this does NOT refer to recording over the air broadcasts. Obviously those do NOT need cablecards.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

*HEADS UP FOLKS: The deal ends today!*


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

The math on this just keeps confusing me. I don't have HD now, but expect to upgrade to it in the next 1-2 years. I currently have 2 lifetime S2s, and don't expect to need more than 2 tivos. 

So, if I upgrade today, I would pay $299 for a tivo, plus $199 for lifetime transfer. On the other hand, if I wait a year or two, then it seems there's a good chance that tivo will either come out with a new product, or reduce prices, so figure that's probably worth at least $100. But, with the increase in MSD and the new price for temporary lifetime, I'm wondering whether it makes sense to go lifetime on at least one tivo HD, even if I'm not planning to get a HDtv for a year or two. Any thoughts?

argh. I wish lifetime was a stable option so people could make reasonable judgments.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> *HEADS UP FOLKS: The deal ends today!*


But there's a new one now:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373632


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I purchased a a TiVoHD for the lifetime transfer option, Now I might just buy the new Holiday Lifetime offer for $399

I figure with the ability to fix most TiVo problems yourself, It would be a good deal.

If they offer a lifetime transfer in 4 years and beyond, I would have 2 lifetimes I could transfer.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Lifetime at $399 doesn't sound like such a great deal - especially since mine cost about $150 only five or so years ago. 

I am so torn on whether to get the amazon $250 deal and risk not being able to transfer the lifetime service, or just spend the extra $50 and get it off of Tivo's website to be safe. 

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

jkalnin said:


> Lifetime at $399 doesn't sound like such a great deal - especially since mine cost about $150 only five or so years ago.
> 
> I am so torn on whether to get the amazon $250 deal and risk not being able to transfer the lifetime service, or just spend the extra $50 and get it off of Tivo's website to be safe.
> 
> Decisions decisions...


Lifetime was $199 then went to $249.

$399 is a deal to me, cause I can sell it for the remainder of the lifetime cost, when compared to the best plan offered... other than the Lifetime.


----------

